

Song & Animation featuring all Elements of the Periodic Table discovered until 1955 - dhs
http://www.privatehand.com/flash/elements.html

======
Alex3917
Did you not take intro chemistry? Because I'm pretty sure it's illegal for
your intro chemistry teacher not to play you that song.

~~~
dhs
I'm from Germany. I had no idea what we've been missing.

------
dhs
There's a Wikipedia page about the song, which dates it at 1959, in contrast
to the preface of the animation.

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Elements_song>

------
arien
Woah. I think remembering the song might be harder than memorizing the
elements in their rows.

